# Rate My Masterpiece (Drawing)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

"Emerald"



http://imgur.com/HO79zp8


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pencil on brown(?) paper nice


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Pencil on brown(?) paper nice


It was Crayon on white printer paper, cut out, and pasted on the off-white paper. I enjoy drawing with Crayons quite a bit, I bet there is a more professional medium out there that would be more suitable for me.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Is that meant to be abstract or what? It kinda looks like a bird. Perhaps something more "professional" than a crayon would be pastels. The colors are a bit too happy for my taste, how about some bleak abstract/avant-garde charcoal drawings and a collage instead? 


http://imgur.com/dQxdxUP


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Fredx2098 said:


> Is that meant to be abstract or what? It kinda looks like a bird. Perhaps something more "professional" than a crayon would be pastels. The colors are a bit too happy for my taste, how about some bleak abstract/avant-garde charcoal drawings and a collage instead?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dQxdxUP


is that a Tonal or Atonal drawing


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> is that a Tonal or Atonal drawing


Some atonal, some chromatic, and the collage is polytonal!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Pencil on brown(?) paper nice





Captainnumber36 said:


> It was Crayon on white printer paper, cut out, and pasted on the off-white paper. I enjoy drawing with Crayons quite a bit, I bet there is a more professional medium out there that would be more suitable for me.


Last year I went to the Peabody Museum in New Haven, CT and got to see several beautiful photos that were mounted on tea stained paper. I had never seen that before and it looked great. Just a thought?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is a picture I have previously posted on TC of Klassik from a portrait sitting


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Here is a picture I have previously posted on TC of Klassik from a portrait sitting
> 
> View attachment 105960


That's breathtaking! Your use of space is sublime, and I love the stark contrast in your choice of colours.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Fredx2098 said:


> That's breathtaking! Your use of space is sublime, and I love the stark contrast in your choice of colours.


Yeah, it was a very empty space which I captured and the colours are reflective of 4'33", to which Klassik was listening to at the time of the sitting.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, it was a very empty space which I captured and the colours are reflective of 4'33", to which Klassik was listening to at the time of the sitting.


It certainly evokes the meditative state created by such a masterpiece of classical music. Though maybe it's a bit too representative for my taste. Like I always say since now: If the art's representative, I ain't got a ***** to give.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, it was a very empty space which I captured and the colours are reflective of 4'33", to which Klassik was listening to at the time of the sitting.


Did you know Cage has some nice music though? I've just begun learning that.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Fredx2098 said:


> Did you know Cage has some nice music though? I've just begun learning that.


Yes Cage is one of my favourite composers and he did produce some very nice works. I also like that he was willing to push the boundaries


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yes Cage is one of my favourite composers and he did produce some very nice works. I also like that he was willing to push the boundaries


I listened to Indeterminacy yesterday and I totally loved it. The stories about Morton Feldman almost brought me to tears. Then when he started talking in a mock-Japanese accent it was delightfully humourous. I really love the ending too where he compares Buddha dying from eating a mushroom to the purpose of fungi being to dispose of old rubbish. I also love Quarters I-VIII which is not indeterminate or not as indeterminate. Do you have any recommendations of his composed music to listen to? Or even some nice indeterminate works, keeping in mind the composer with whom I am obsessed.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

You might like this then


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> Is that meant to be abstract or what? It kinda looks like a bird. Perhaps something more "professional" than a crayon would be pastels. The colors are a bit too happy for my taste, how about some bleak abstract/avant-garde charcoal drawings and a collage instead?
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dQxdxUP


I wasn't going for anything in particular when I drew it, I just connect lines until it forms into something I like. Most ppl see a bird or a shell, but I've been getting other responses since I posted it on message boards I visit.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I do like pretty stuff, my music is also very pretty. Take a listen, I'm sure it's way to consonant, pretty, straightforward and tame for your tastes though. But I think you'll respect it!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyUv3y1LKuZfwbOgBiV30dA/videos


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Your work isn't to my taste either, but I do see the talent and vision, and artistic spirit behind it.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I do like pretty stuff, my music is also very pretty. Take a listen, I'm sure it's way to consonant, pretty, straightforward and tame for your tastes though. But I think you'll respect it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyUv3y1LKuZfwbOgBiV30dA/videos


I've listened to some of you pieces, and I do enjoy them! I like that kind of piano music. Are you influenced by Satie or Chopin by any chance? If you listened to my Nocturnes (my very first composed works from several years ago, which are influenced by those two fellows), those were supposed to be that kind of style, but I think you do it better and with more deliberation and piano talent. The problem with it (or rather, the reason I don't want to compose that way) is that it's already an established style. I want my music to be my own style influenced by a handful of one-of-a-kind composers and vaguely influenced by some others.

I try to emphasize as much as possible that I like all/most of the styles of classical music. I don't just like modernism and hate everything else.



Captainnumber36 said:


> Your work isn't to my taste either, but I do see the talent and vision, and artistic spirit behind it.


I'm glad you at least appreciate my work. It's definitely not for everyone. That's the point, so I take it as a compliment that it doesn't suit your taste! I'm glad that you can hear/see the skill involved, rather than saying I just compose that way because I'm not skilled enough to compose in a traditional way like some people say about modernist music that they don't enjoy....

My style is a work in progress, and the latest pieces I've posted are the only things I have that are close to what I want my style to be. Also, I don't have a real piano, which feels like the only way for me to find the sounds I want in a natural way, from experience. But if you only like music that is tonal and has tangible rhythm, then my style won't be for you!

I assume you were referring to my music, but my visual art is also not the most accessible.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You might like this then


Does that actually have anything to do with Cage or Feldman besides being recordings of them? Did either of them "compose" that? A user sent me a collection of interviews and conversations with Feldman, and I think one of them is where the clip in that video comes from.

I loved Indeterminacy because of the acoustic instruments and musique concrète going on simultaneously. It reminded me of Private Parts by Robert Ashley which I love.

Usually I prefer "classical music" with just traditional acoustic instruments, otherwise I'd just go for some musique concrète or a similar genre.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> I've listened to some of you pieces, and I do enjoy them! I like that kind of piano music. Are you influenced by Satie or Chopin by any chance? If you listened to my Nocturnes (my very first composed works from several years ago, which are influenced by those two fellows), those were supposed to be that kind of style, but I think you do it better and with more deliberation and piano talent. The problem with it (or rather, the reason I don't want to compose that way) is that it's already an established style. I want my music to be my own style influenced by a handful of one-of-a-kind composers and vaguely influenced by some others.
> 
> I try to emphasize as much as possible that I like all/most of the styles of classical music. I don't just like modernism and hate everything else.
> 
> ...


I was referring to your visual Art, it's really well done though!


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I was referring to your visual Art, it's really well done though!


Oh, I see. Yeah, those are my first self-creative works of visual art (as opposed to following instructions in an art class or trying to copy a picture or something). I did manage to get my points across, but I don't really fancy myself a visual artist. I've never really had a knack for it.

The drawings are inspired by Franz Kline who is one of my favorite painters: http://www.galleryintell.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Franz-Kline_Mahoning-1956_ArtEx.jpg

And the collage was inspired by Dadaism which I find quite interesting.

Have you checked out any of my music? It's not atonal, if you don't like that. It's also not tonal though. I'd describe it as "abstract chromaticism" which is also how I'd describe Feldman's music. I'm also going for a calm and mellow atmosphere like him as well.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> Oh, I see. Yeah, those are my first self-creative works of visual art (as opposed to following instructions in an art class or trying to copy a picture or something). I did manage to get my points across, but I don't really fancy myself a visual artist. I've never really had a knack for it.
> 
> The drawings are inspired by Franz Kline who is one of my favorite painters: http://www.galleryintell.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Franz-Kline_Mahoning-1956_ArtEx.jpg
> 
> ...


Link some, and I'll listen later tonight when I come back from the Radiohead concert!


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Link some, and I'll listen later tonight when I come back from the Radiohead concert!


Piano, Clarinet, and Voice, intended to be a prelude to a song cycle using Frank O'Hara poems:

Fake performance: https://drive.google.com/file/d/125B7J-N-3HCb_3uxKasPJaBsqDqy6SzM/view?usp=sharing

Score: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eh_tmCGGpSslKnHT-FRRHHlM1qclyKsi/view?usp=sharing

Xylophone (or maybe a different keyboard percussion instrument) and Two Gongs, work in progress:

Real performance, but using cheap practice bells and drum set cymbals: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qBvIQJYw0pMyeSusGVRuHEkkMRmpxW1V/view?usp=sharing

Score, with some non-standard notation that some have said is annoying, but I can't think of a better way to specify what I want to happen that wouldn't be cluttered with text: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1y4cF76XQC3SJQCjGrWOuyHHGmp-d5cNT/view?usp=sharing

Have fun! I wonder what their setlist will be like. I used to listen to Radiohead a lot. I started listening to them a bit again lately, then you made that post about Radiohead and are going to a concert. Interesting coincidence.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> Piano, Clarinet, and Voice, intended to be a prelude to a song cycle using Frank O'Hara poems:
> 
> Fake performance: https://drive.google.com/file/d/125B7J-N-3HCb_3uxKasPJaBsqDqy6SzM/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


I couldn't get into them, but I can say I think you are achieving what you want to be in your Art.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I couldn't get into them, but I can say I think you are achieving what you want to be in your Art.


Thanks for checking it out. I'm not a big fan of tangible rhythm or consonance, so I try to do away with that. Have you listened to any Feldman? I doubt you'd like it, but he's my biggest influence if you haven't gathered that yet...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> Thanks for checking it out. I'm not a big fan of tangible rhythm or consonance, so I try to do away with that. Have you listened to any Feldman? I doubt you'd like it, but he's my biggest influence if you haven't gathered that yet...


I haven't. I do love The Rite of Spring, and that has a lot of dissonance in it, but it's not serialism.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I haven't. I do love The Rite of Spring, and that has a lot of dissonance in it, but it's not serialism.


Unlike Stravinsky, Feldman is all calm, all the time. This piece, For Philip Guston, which is my second favorite, is perhaps a good example of what his music is like. Extremely long, extremely quiet, extremely slow, always shifting and changing so it's never boring if you concentrate on it. Dynamics never change from pianissimo except for some notes that are supposed to be played even quieter than pianissimo. It's all precisely composed with standard notation. No indeterminacy, no serialism, no randomness. It's all extremely precise and intricate. When it sounds like instruments are playing out of rhythm, that's because there are multiple different time signatures happening at once for each instrument.






My number 1 favorite piece (by Feldman and of all time), Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello, isn't a good place to start because it's his last piece. If you like what I linked, it's good to start with his works from 1970 or earlier and listen in order to hear how his style developed, and then the last piece is the saddest, most moving piece of music ever written. It was composed on his deathbed basically, and it sure sounds like it.

You know, just if you want to torture your ears and mind with the most boring music possible...


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Perhaps you'd be able to enjoy this composition of mine, A Whimsical Piano Piece in C major:

Fake performance: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zrNtxSztJ-krQaBiahHu6VrHKVpNrhX_/view?usp=sharing

Score: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ftsQNvps16Jc2bcmSDnIoi7R4QDLWh3a/view?usp=sharing

It seems like it might be closer to the kind of music you enjoy?

Also here are my Nocturnes which are my first compositions from several years ago which I might have mentioned:

Real performance, but too fast, played by me, a mediocre pianist, on a piano that wasn't in the best shape, recorded with a phone: https://thepurplevoid.bandcamp.com/album/solo-piano

Scores: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1JOi7bK55ilBgdIOsw8jXQkFJLv-6P49T?usp=sharing

In the event that you enjoy these pieces, I'd be honored if you recorded them with your real piano since I don't have one, but I'm trying to find one so I can compose more efficiently. I would even pass these pieces on to you to work with if you desire, since they're not Fred style.

Have you played Minecraft? Your piano works remind me of the music from it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> Perhaps you'd be able to enjoy this composition of mine, A Whimsical Piano Piece in C major:
> 
> Fake performance: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zrNtxSztJ-krQaBiahHu6VrHKVpNrhX_/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


I'll take a listen to these later! I've never played minecraft, but you aren't the first to mention my music being compatible with video games of the modern age.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'll take a listen to these later! I've never played minecraft, but you aren't the first to mention my music being compatible with video games of the modern age.


I posted a thread a while ago about classical music made for video games. Some tracks from Minecraft that I'd recommend checking out are: "Mice On Venus", "Subwoofer Lullaby", "Living Mice", "Minecraft", "Dry Hands", "Wet Hands", "Clark", "Excuse", "Sweden", "Danny", and "Beginning". Very pretty piano music with a real piano, with synthesized instruments and pure synthesizer tones in the background.

One of my all-time favorite composers, Jeremy Soule, is a composer of soundtracks for video games. It's pure classical, without electronic influences. I think some tracks may use synthesized instruments, but it sounds very realistic somehow. Do you play video games at all? If so, you'd probably be familiar with The Elder Scrolls series, for which Soule composes the soundtracks. It's heart-wrenchingly beautiful music (excluding the music that plays during intense battles).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> I posted a thread a while ago about classical music made for video games. Some tracks from Minecraft that I'd recommend checking out are: "Mice On Venus", "Subwoofer Lullaby", "Living Mice", "Minecraft", "Dry Hands", "Wet Hands", "Clark", "Excuse", "Sweden", "Danny", and "Beginning". Very pretty piano music with a real piano, with synthesized instruments and pure synthesizer tones in the background.
> 
> One of my all-time favorite composers, Jeremy Soule, is a composer of soundtracks for video games. It's pure classical, without electronic influences. I think some tracks may use synthesized instruments, but it sounds very realistic somehow. Do you play video games at all? If so, you'd probably be familiar with The Elder Scrolls series, for which Soule composes the soundtracks. It's heart-wrenchingly beautiful music (excluding the music that plays during intense battles).


I've only really gotten into Nintendo systems, and mostly Mario Kart at that. People have also recommended that I take my music to films as well...


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've only really gotten into Nintendo systems, and mostly Mario Kart at that. People have also recommended that I take my music to films as well...


It's a shame that most films nowadays are trash in my opinion. I also don't like to see/hear music demoted to background noise. Maybe some kind of independent films?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> It's a shame that most films nowadays are trash in my opinion. I also don't like to see/hear music demoted to background noise. Maybe some kind of independent films?


Yes, that would be the goal. Ironically, my three favorite movies are fairly mainstream, but very artistic. Edward Scissorhands, What Dreams May Come and Big Fish. Two Tim Burton films! All are beautiful movies with excellent scores. Danny Elfman is a talented man!


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Yes, that would be the goal. Ironically, my three favorite movies are fairly mainstream, but very artistic. Edward Scissorhands, What Dreams May Come and Big Fish. Two Tim Burton films! All are beautiful movies with excellent scores. Danny Elfman is a talented man!


I think mainstream movies as well as music began to decline from the beginning of the 21st century. There are even some good movies/songs from the early 2000s, but now movies seem to be all about how many superheroes and how much mindless violence and sensationalism you can cram into one film, either that or the most sappy cliche animated movies possible. That's why I usually stick with comedy for movies and TV shows because they usually lack the sensationalism and are much more creative.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> I think mainstream movies as well as music began to decline from the beginning of the 21st century. There are even some good movies/songs from the early 2000s, but now movies seem to be all about how many superheroes and how much mindless violence and sensationalism you can cram into one film, either that or the most sappy cliche animated movies possible. That's why I usually stick with comedy for movies and TV shows because they usually lack the sensationalism and are much more creative.


I agree. What do you think of the movies I listed?


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I agree. What do you think of the movies I listed?


I've only seen Edward Scissorhands and I definitely enjoyed it. I've seen some of Tim Burton's animated movies like The Nightmare Before Christmas and The Corpse Bride and enjoyed them, also Alice in Wonderland and Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (but I prefer the '70s version).


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm not much into movies in general. I'm all about mindless, but genius, absurd comedy shows.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

For film, I also enjoy Broken Flowers (Jim Jarmusch), Bela Lugosi's Dracula and Hitchcock's Psycho and Shadow of a Doubt.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> Perhaps you'd be able to enjoy this composition of mine, A Whimsical Piano Piece in C major:
> 
> Fake performance: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zrNtxSztJ-krQaBiahHu6VrHKVpNrhX_/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


I do enjoy these much more! I'd probably slow them down, and play them softer and with more legato.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> "Emerald"
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HO79zp8


I think it's a nice use of colour, but shape-wise, it seems to suggest a lot of a bird, which makes it not open enough nor specific enough at the same time to me.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I do enjoy these much more! I'd probably slow them down, and play them softer and with more legato.


Thanks! The fake performance definitely does not sound the way it's supposed to sound, and I was definitely playing too fast in those recordings. You should give em a try if you want. It would be interesting if you have ideas to change or expand upon those, like a collaborative effort, because it seems more like your style than mine.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think it's a nice use of colour, but shape-wise, it seems to suggest a lot of a bird, which makes it not open enough nor specific enough at the same time to me.


I agree, especially the black section that looks like a beak. I'm all about pure abstraction, so if there's any inkling of something that exists, it breaks that immersion for me. But I think it could be either more abstract or more representative depending on the Captain's taste, disregarding mine.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

to beak or not to beak, that's is the question?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> I agree, especially the black section that looks like a beak. I'm all about pure abstraction, so if there's any inkling of something that exists, it breaks that immersion for me. But I think it could be either more abstract or more representative depending on the Captain's taste, disregarding mine.


I kind of enjoy being in the middle of abstract and representational.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think it's a nice use of colour, but shape-wise, it seems to suggest a lot of a bird, which makes it not open enough nor specific enough at the same time to me.


I had nothing in mind while I drew it, I just randomly connect smooth, "perfect" lines until I create something I like.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Just curious, Captain .... why do you want people to 'rate your masterpiece' ?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

laurie said:


> Just curious, Captain .... why do you want people to 'rate your masterpiece' ?


It's just really another way of asking for thoughts on my Art.


----------

